# flourite and carpet plants



## BenderBendingRodriguez (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=199071


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

WOW!!!! GUESS I HEard wrong

guess im going with flourite black


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

HC and other smaller plants are very annoying to plant in flourite, but everything grows in it. Its a pain planting new HC in my flourite, it either bubbles and floats up or decides it dosnt want to stay. But once you show it its place, it grows. Ive grown nice carpet out of it.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Funny story but I was very close to buying plants off of you. Long, long, long time ago, you had some trims and moss in a bag but someone else brought it. Sometime like that, anyways, hello fellow GTA hobbyist!


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> ^ Funny story but I was very close to buying plants off of you. Long, long, long time ago, you had some trims and moss in a bag but someone else brought it. Sometime like that, anyways, hello fellow GTA hobbyist!


ehehe hey! Good to see some members around. I dont remember, mustve been too long.


----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 1, 2006)

samee said:


> HC and other smaller plants are very annoying to plant in flourite, but everything grows in it. Its a pain planting new HC in my flourite, it either bubbles and floats up or decides it dosnt want to stay. But once you show it its place, it grows. Ive grown nice carpet out of it.


I have no experience with it but what about doing a dry start method? That way it gets established before it has a chance to float away.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

owens81jw said:


> thinking about swtiching to flourite black or flourite dark substrate
> 
> 
> Which carpet plants grow best in flourite?
> ...


what substrate are you switching from?


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

Soup12 said:


> what substrate are you switching from?


Flourite black sand ,


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

Why the switch? Reg flourite better for holding hc?


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

Soup12 said:


> Why the switch? Reg flourite better for holding hc?


Having trouble with stem plants in black flourite sand ! 

Plus I like a black substrate , I was thinking about aqua soil but I don't wanna spend $250


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

Why not eco complete?


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

Soup12 said:


> Why not eco complete?


Never had it before , plus I saw its not good for Cory cats


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

owens81jw said:


> Never had it before , plus I saw its not good for Cory cats


is flourite regular better for corrys then?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

You need something soft and not as sharp for Cory cats. Sand is the go to for Cory cats. 

*I don't own any Cory cat fish.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

guess I will need flourite black sand or eco complete black fine grade


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

You don't have to. I mean, yeah if you like your cory cats. But you don't have to.


----------

